# Carmelo Anthony: "I'm Not Chris Bosh"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It has become the season to pick on Chris Bosh, apparently.
> 
> Sure, Chris doesn't make it any easier on himself by looking like the third wheel in the LeBron James/Dwyane Wade triptych, or by complaining about how his building in Canada wasn't equipped to receive NBA League Pass, or with a rebound rate (the percentage of all available rebounds you pull in) that rivals that of the ancient Grant Hill's this year, but this statement from Carmelo Anthony seems a little low.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Carmelo-Anthony-I-m-not-Chris-Bosh-?urn=nba-286250


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know that's a reach I thought it would be some "I'm not going to be a third wheel" type of comment, but he's referring to Bosh in regards to something else. 

This kind of looks like he's giving the Nuggets a slivver of a chance if they can make a deal to put something new around him.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Melo for Deng, Gibson, and two 1st would work out for everyone.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PD said:


> Melo for Deng, Gibson, and two 1st would work out for everyone.


Not Denver.


----------

